# Tree art



## cord arrow (Jan 20, 2006)

found this on the site of a remodeling job.

present owner only knows that the previous owner had this commissioned by a fellow that travels the country doing this kind of thing.

i have more pics if you care to see them.


----------



## mrk585 (Jan 20, 2006)

that cool just look @ the detail


----------



## Bob Wright (Jan 20, 2006)

Best way to kill a tree yet, looks good but the Oak tree he did in my neighborhood is dead on the side with the carving...Bob


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 20, 2006)

here's the tree.........fellow on my crew thought it was a "pig hickory".


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 20, 2006)

ya know..........it's pretty old.

where's the color come from, and why is it still there?


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Jan 20, 2006)

Seems like the tree is still alive....If it was sealed it would keep out the bugs.....I've thought about doing somethig like that but never have.....


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 20, 2006)

Bob, this homeowner would love to know who did this.

don't have a name, perhaps?


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 20, 2006)

chainmaster........what would your sealer of choice be?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chainsaw Master said:


> Seems like the tree is still alive....If it was sealed it would keep out the bugs.....I've thought about doing somethig like that but never have.....



Looks like it was carved into the scar left when a big branch or trunk peeled away. 

Harry K


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Jan 21, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> chainmaster........what would your sealer of choice be?


It looks as tho it was carved in a fresh live tree...and has healed over a couple years, loggers make cat faces on trees all the time, by accident. 
As for a sealer I'd prolly just use polly, "cause I got lots.....But I'm sure one of the arborist here, would know exactly what to use, on a tree wound that size, an artfull tree wound at that.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Jan 21, 2006)

Some more tree mutilations


----------



## Bob Wright (Jan 21, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> Bob, this homeowner would love to know who did this.
> 
> don't have a name, perhaps?


I had a newspaper article with his picture and story in it. Its in my garage somewhere, i will look for it. He did a big "Tree of Heaven" across from my moms house and it died also. I can take pics of the Oak just outside of town that is half dead. I drive past it everyday and have been watching it die slowly for the last 5 years...Bob


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah, i'm gonna get back there in the spring and see how the tree buds and leaves.


----------



## climber1423 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a nice carving but why into a live tree??? Some of the coloration most likely came from weather. The dark brown probably came from sap that dried from the wound or wet rotten bark/newer wood. The green is moss (grows everywhere). The black looks like a Oak wilt. And the different shades of yellow are probably from the rings of the tree (different color for every year.)

Dan


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, what a thing to behold. A really nice carving in a living tree. The damage to the vascular tissue would have to be insurmountable. This sort of thing is like putting hubcaps on a tractor!:jawdrop:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 14, 2007)

I just did pruning for a couple today, and the wife has carvings like the one in the first photo link - just as nicely done.

Her work is not on living trees.

I could see doing it to a tree that might be slated for removal in a few years, because the artwork could be salvaged, and may look even more interesting with the callus growth.


----------

